# اثاث منزلى ( شازلونج مودرن) غاية فى الرومانسية والرقة



## محمد حسن (23 يونيو 2011)

شازلونج مودرن









خشب زان - سلك وشريط - قماش مستورد
مده التنفيذ : 12 يوم
الوان الاقمشه من اختيار العميل - نقوم بتنفيذ اي موديل من اختيار العميل
التوصيل والتسليم لجميع المحافظات











































ادخل الى موقعناوشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت فرنتشر بالفيس بوك عبر الرابط بالاسفل
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط

الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات




49 ش الرشيد من ش احمد عرابي - نهايه ش وادي النيل – المهندسين
33034891 – 33034892 – 0100400533
البريد الإلكتروني 

[email protected]
البومات الصور من انتاجنا عبر رابط الموقع
accept furniture - مرحبا بكم فى موقع أكسبت فرنتشر للأثاث والديكور
اكسبت فرنتشر على فيس بوك
Home Furniture Showroom | Facebook​[/B][/CENTER]


----------

